# CMOS error - Defaults loaded?



## LostProphet (12. März 2005)

Servus. 

 Nachdem ich meinen PC neu gestartet habe bzw. dies vor hatte, tat sich nach dem "Start-Piepton" nix mehr, blieb einfach hängen. Nach mehrmaliger Nutzung der Resettaste kam immer wieder das selbe Problem. 

 Hatte dann mal ganz aus gemacht und und wieder an, beim 2-3mal gings dann wieder und es kam die Meldung CMOS error-Default loaded, F1 drücken etc.. F1 gedrückt->Bluescreen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . 

 Nochmal AUS, RAM mal raus und wieder rein->AN, es kam die Meldung CPU Speed ist nicht richtig eingestellt o.ä., daraufhin landete ich im BIOS. Da ich nicht wußte was ich wo einzustellen habe->Save&Exit. 

  Nach einem Neustart funzte wieder alles einwandfrei und die Angaben bezüglich RAM und CPU unter "System" stimmen auch!? 

  Nun wüßte ich gerne was da das Problem war bzw. ist und wo der CPU Speed einzustellen ist? 

  Hab einen AMD Athlon 2,4GHz und ein ASUS A7N8X FSB 333 Deluxe Board. 


  Hoffe mir kann da jemand helfen!?


----------

